# Getting a Boat to Chile



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

I always heard to buy a boat there, and sell it on your way out.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

I'd second buying a boat there. Chile is weird when it comes to beurocracy and you never know what sort of fees or delays might occur. Going to pucon first? Rodrigo at kayak pucon will hook you up.


----------



## milo (Apr 21, 2004)

Try "it's a JUNGLE RIDER"..... Worked for us when we went....robby dastin technique.... Toolbag420cb....


----------



## mhelm (Jun 28, 2008)

Get in touch with the Garcia's. They have a company that ships boats to Chile. Otherwise, you can rent from a couple guys in Pucon or in the Futa area. Pucon Kayak Hostel (New River Academy/Huge Experiences) also may have some boats to rent. You can get all kinds of boats there, but most of the fun stuff you'll need a creeker.


----------



## mhelm (Jun 28, 2008)

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f12/chile-2011-2012-a-39572.html

here's another discussion that might help


----------



## onefatdog (Oct 25, 2003)

kirbz said:


> Okay, so how does one go about getting a boat to Chile? I'd prefer legitimate routes here, rather than hoping I can pass something off as a wave ski. Unfortunately, United allows kayaks but not on 737 aircraft, which is all that flies into Santiago. Is FedEx an option? Airline cargo? Anyone know? Are there customs fees for stuff like that?
> 
> Thanks in advance for your help! I REALLY, REALLY want to take my boat with me!


 
If you ship it air cargo be prepared to spend a day in santiago getting it out of the customs offices and storage out next to the airport. You ought to know spanish well to go that route. it will cast around $400.
by a brand new boat from the garcias there in pucon for cheaper than you can buy a boat here in colorado.
buy a used one in santiago or pucon, there are many contacts.
if you show up at the airport trying to get it on you flight, it's about a 50/50 chance you can do it in the oversized luggage dept. bring somebody with you in case they say no, you can still fly, and your buddy takes your boat home for you.
other idea would be to contact ian garcia or his dad at northern lights to see if you can get it in a container that they may be shipping.
also you can get a partial container throw it in there and pick it up in san antonio. good luck with that. for chile experts only.


----------



## gohuge (Jul 23, 2005)

*in 2003 I shipped airline cargo...*

Over the past dozen years I've done most every route with a kayak. One time I flew with 5 kayaks and one personal bag. Last year I flew with a creek boat, a rear lift-gate window to a Chevy Tahoe, 2 SUP boards, and large personal bag. It's like a fun challenge for me... but it's not for everyone.

Here are the details of my airline cargo experience. At the time I was the director of Huge Experiences (kayak high school). We sent 13 kayaks air cargo (think it was American Airlines). I recall it coming to about $115/boat which seemed like a lot back then and it was more than the expected $75/oversize bag. But we paid extra for the guarantee factor. 
Myself and a solid Chilean logistician spent the next day in customs (lots of going back and forth and back again with varying papers). The group hungout at the Rio Maipo and were upset to not paddle that first day. After a sweaty day with customs they checked out.

*What you will need to ship aircargo.*
You need an on-the-ground Chile customs agent or logistics person to list on the papers. You'll need an additional day and a vehicle to go back and forth between offices. Was worth the effort for 13 but I think too much for one boat. 

I now own Pucon Kayak Hostel and rent kayaks as a solution to this challenge. Still leading youth trips too... so lots of kayak transport happening. At approximately $US20/day many boaters spend less renting than if they'd pay in excess luggage fees. For extended rentals we'll work with you on a discount (especially if it's not peak-season). 
*Pucon Kayak Hostel Kayak Fleet​*

Ian Garcia is selling new kayaks at good rates in Pucon. Kayak Chile and Kayak Pucon also rent affordable kayaks. 

If you decide to rent then I'd like the opportunity to give you a quote. 

Keep Kayaking.
David


----------



## kokayak (Sep 1, 2011)

Hello
We also have some ww kayaks for rent and sell/buy in Puerto Varas and can deliver them in Santiago.
Ko'kayak | Actividades Outdoor en Patagonia rafting, canyoning, kayak de mar desde 1998
Although we mainly work with sea kayaks we have some ww boats too.
I am not sure that buying a used boat in Chile is a good option, not much choice, high prices.
Better buy a new on.
Flying with a kayak is not worth it anymore in Chile in guess.
Regards y buena suerte.


----------



## Ben-Lucks-a-Bitch (Jan 28, 2011)

If you haven't noticed, there is ocean all the way from here to Chile and you have a boat. Put those together and you have a great way to get yourself and a boat down there. This method has been tried and true for thousands of years.
Read a book.


----------



## gohuge (Jul 23, 2005)

*Just flew with a playboat*

I just flew with a playboat wrapped in felt and just plan called it a surfboard... $150.

Last year as an experiement I had my Huge Experiences staff and some students willing to try to attempt flying with creek boats. They came in right at 50% success rate. Flying with a creek boat is a bit tricky, has a risk and not for everyone. 

Cargo can work but it's not worth the hassle and costs for one kayak. 

Buying new via Kokayak or Rivers, Lakes and Oceans is outstanding that these guys can match US prices after shipping and import taxes.

Renting for $20/day is also impressive. And as the owner of *Pucon Kayak Hostel* I'm happy to give extended country stay discounts.

So, you've got a lot of great options. 

Keep Kayaking.
David


----------

